# Which of the following activities do you usually do while on the water?



## FormerAdministrator (Jan 10, 2000)

*Which of the following activities do you usually do while on the water?*


----------



## Livia (Jul 20, 2006)

...SAIL.


----------



## camaraderie (May 22, 2002)

If the boat's a rockin' don't come knockin'


----------



## Giulietta (Nov 14, 2006)

Have you guys noticed that if you check all of them (and note the word sailing is not there)....you become CD????

Scary....

can I photoshop???

Please???


----------



## sailaway21 (Sep 4, 2006)

I also notice that "operate bilge pump" wasn't listed either. (g)


----------



## denby (Feb 21, 2007)

Relaxing was not on the list, my main purpose to owning a boat.


----------



## bestfriend (Sep 26, 2006)

I don't see "checking in to sailnet to participate in annoying, blatantly obvious marketing polls by sailnet administrators" on there either.


----------



## zz4gta (Aug 15, 2007)

Um, sailing, racing, kinda the purpose of owning a sailboat. I guess we're not allowed to do that.


----------



## chucklesR (Sep 17, 2007)

The administrator, being a savvy and savory dude is on to ya'll. He knows you motor more than sail and would not have been honest about it.


----------



## wa2enm (Jan 13, 2005)

*wa2enm*

Another sailer checking in.


----------



## TSOJOURNER (Dec 16, 1999)

Livia said:


> ...SAIL.


x2.

as all I own is a little dinghy, there really isnt room to do much else other than sail. But when the wind's on the light side, I do a little fishing too


----------



## wolfenzee (Jul 13, 2008)

The boat is where I live, it is my house do basic living activities. If I am out on the water I am sailing, Fishing as a source of food is no longer feasible, equipment, fees, taxes and more fees makes fishing as a food source to expensive and I find sailing more entertaining.


----------



## duckduckgoose (Sep 4, 2008)

Erm... I race... 99% of the time if I'm on the water I'm racing (twice a week min). If I get time I'll go out for a pleasure sail.


----------



## TSOJOURNER (Dec 16, 1999)

He also forgot: 
Getting drunk on rum and falling off the boat. 
Ooops. That's a power boater's favorite pass time. Upstanding and moral sailors would never do such a thing.
Never mind...


----------



## harryrezz (Dec 10, 2003)

Hey, Gary - we consume our fair share (some might say MORE than our fair share) of good local rum, but we never fall off the boat. Let's ear it for adequate life lines!!!!


----------



## Coghead (Oct 24, 2008)

Cruise using engine???? What kind of immoral jerks do they take us for?


----------



## Coghead (Oct 24, 2008)

I bought a boat with an auto helm.....now let's see.....what might I be doing while that is on?


----------



## tonic (Jan 22, 2007)

I have to second Cam on this one. PEACE


----------



## Mipcar (Nov 8, 2008)

Sail. The reason why I bought a sail boat.


----------



## chall03 (Oct 14, 2002)

Did I hear someone say Rum


----------



## capn_dave (Feb 17, 2000)

*How about*

A little offshore drilling? Sorta what Cam was referring to

Fair Winds

Cap'n Dave


----------



## chall03 (Oct 14, 2002)

I wonder how many yachts have ended up on reefs because the skipper has gone below to do a spot of offshore drilling....


----------



## SeaWolf (Feb 2, 2009)

While under sail, our very most favorite thing to do is just sit in the cockpit and enjoy the day. While powering? It disturbs the wah and we tend to do some work.


----------



## TSOJOURNER (Dec 16, 1999)

Fishing and tanning !


----------



## TejasSailer (Mar 21, 2004)

I haven't read all of the posts, but the pole seems to be missing "None of the above"


----------



## mikethecapt (Nov 20, 2005)

i do all tha stuff, i live on the water.


----------



## Guest (Feb 28, 2009)

...


----------



## WanderingStar (Nov 12, 2008)

Cast off, Sail, moor. Repeat as necessary.
Oh, yeah, fix stuff unexpectedly.


----------



## wolfenzee (Jul 13, 2008)

I rented a cottage with an attached woodshop and machine shop for four months so I could move off the boat and refit her. I would have to say the main activity while on the water is while tied up to the dock and it is rebuilding my boat.


----------



## saltydawg (May 20, 2004)

How about nap?

That or play pirates with my 4-year-old!


----------



## sailingmum (Feb 28, 2009)

nap & have great sex ! where was that ?


----------



## SybariteIIISV (Aug 31, 2009)

how about "futz with sail trim"


----------



## SeaWolf (Feb 2, 2009)

Futz work for me


----------



## GraceOmallyPirateQueen (Apr 7, 2011)

Mostly sail, only motor if necessary, lunch, no time to grill yet, enjoy the great outdoors, avoid motor boats with kids on tubes who aren't paying attention to me. (so much for lesser powered boat gets right away, greater powered brain keeps them safe! Dang.)


----------



## centaursailor (Nov 7, 2010)

All of the above bar the best one, so far anyway:laugher 
Safe sailing


----------



## zeehag (Nov 16, 2008)

as i am always on the water, i presume you mean while under sail.... 
LOL.


----------



## jepomer (Nov 29, 2008)

Since our boat is only a 22 footer, there is no space for things we do when at home. Mostly we SAIL when on our boat, bring friends, enjoy a quiet time with a book... 

You did forget to include "maintenance" - I do enjoy a certain amount of that activity...


----------



## GulfIslanderEric (Nov 3, 2011)

I use my boat as a way to get to remote wild spots to hike,fish, climb mountains etc on the BC/SE Alaska coast.

Eric


----------



## PCP (Dec 1, 2004)

That exclusion of sailing (without the engine) while cruising must be some trick 

Well, that's what I do most of the time and when I stop in a nice place is for swimming, cooking, eating and sleeping. We like the sounds of silence and nature and only listen music in the marina. All of us read and sunbath while sailing.


----------



## Thestar (Jul 14, 2011)

Wow suprised by results I often use my engine to keep up the pace when the wind drops off or to top up the batteries.


----------



## wolfenzee (Jul 13, 2008)

When you stop and do the figures as to how much fuel/cost you use compared to how little time/distance you actually gain. Unless you need to get back to the marina so you can get to the office by Monday, the best use for the engine is as a piece of safety equipment....(keeping you off of a lee shore in a nasty blow).
My boat has alot of sea miles under the keel, and only 1500 hours on the engine in the last 20 years


----------



## bbonifaci (Jun 22, 2007)

Cleaning and maintenance.


----------



## heenakapoor (May 29, 2012)

I use my boat for fishing and entertain with friends.


----------



## Travelnik (May 24, 2013)

Quiet reading and listening to music.

There's something else my wife and I do that isn't on the list!


----------



## wolfenzee (Jul 13, 2008)

I live on my boat so the main thing I do on my boat is get it ready to move to a part of the world where I can spend all my time enjoying life and away from this BS


----------



## __floater__ (Nov 14, 2014)

Good times with friends is paramount.


----------



## __floater__ (Nov 14, 2014)

With some wets of course.


----------



## FreeAgent (Apr 19, 2017)

Livia said:


> ...SAIL.


That one was missing! That is what we do too.


----------



## Beachguy1 (May 28, 2017)

To hide out of course, the list could have been made by my granddaughter she thinks it's missing a few real answers.


----------



## SanderO (Jul 12, 2007)

none of the above...


----------



## Bjorn_O (May 17, 2017)

Re-building


----------

